

Show HN: UnicodeForUs, open-source repository of fun unicode characters - notJim
http://unicodefor.us/

======
tga
The Unicode characters page on Wikipedia might be of more actual use:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unicode_characters>

~~~
zeelot3k
Way too much noise on that page. When looking to use a fun character in a
message, I would be much less interested in the Wikipedia page.

------
pizza
It's frivolous, but I've got to admit it's something I'll use.

